# Starting out with live plants.



## jimbo2412 (Mar 2, 2009)

I would like to put some live plants in my 40gal. I have just normal pebbles as substrate.And if possible i would not like to do the co2 way. Whats plants are really easy to keep. Thanks


----------



## DarkRevoultions (Sep 5, 2008)

jimbo2412 said:


> I would like to put some live plants in my 40gal. I have just normal pebbles as substrate.And if possible i would not like to do the co2 way. Whats plants are really easy to keep. Thanks


Well, the good part is that.. even if you have a densely planted tank in your 40 gallon, you don't need CO2 gas mainly because it's just to help with the photosynthesis cycle. By creating glucose.

Also. Before I go any further... what type of light do you have?

Like how many watts and what is the kelvin rating? 6000 K? or 10,000k?

Please get back to me, and then I can help with more info other wise you'll be having to stick with low light plants such as crypts, anubias nana, purple waffles, and java ferns.


----------



## Stellaluna (Jan 20, 2009)

I have kept many a low-light tank, and the very easiest way to start out is with the plants mentioned above, except that purple waffle is a bog plant and is not an aquatic plant - they will not do well long-term submerged. Also avoid plants like Dracaena and Liriope, commonly sold in pet shops as aquarium plants, both of which are terrestrials. 

I just recently took down my 55 with java fern (regular and lace), Cryptocorine walkerii, Anubias nana, java moss, and aquatic lily. This tank basically took care of itself and I did nothing but water changes and fed the fish, with lush plant growth. It is a great way to start out. Other plants require more lighting, which will mean fertilizers and CO2 to combat the algae that will grow with increased lighting. 

You can achieve a nice easy low-light setup with about 1.5 -1.7 watts per gallon (roughly - this rule has variables, but on a 40g you can just calculate this by the wattage of the fluorescent bulbs you have).


----------



## petlover516 (Nov 12, 2008)

java moss, java fern, and anubia are all low-light, hardy plants and are good to start with.
those are the ones I know, but theres of course many more.


----------



## DarkRevoultions (Sep 5, 2008)

Stellaluna said:


> I have kept many a low-light tank, and the very easiest way to start out is with the plants mentioned above, except that purple waffle is a bog plant and is not an aquatic plant - they will not do well long-term submerged. Also avoid plants like Dracaena and Liriope, commonly sold in pet shops as aquarium plants, both of which are terrestrials.
> 
> I just recently took down my 55 with java fern (regular and lace), Cryptocorine walkerii, Anubias nana, java moss, and aquatic lily. This tank basically took care of itself and I did nothing but water changes and fed the fish, with lush plant growth. It is a great way to start out. Other plants require more lighting, which will mean fertilizers and CO2 to combat the algae that will grow with increased lighting.
> 
> You can achieve a nice easy low-light setup with about 1.5 -1.7 watts per gallon (roughly - this rule has variables, but on a 40g you can just calculate this by the wattage of the fluorescent bulbs you have).


I see. So you use low lighting for low light plants right?

I kept java ferns before, and it died in a few months. So I couldn't find any medicine to make for the tank because I didn't want to have poisoning in my tank again like before with my aquarium salt.

So I guess co2 gets rid of algae growth?


----------



## flybaits (Nov 14, 2008)

cabombas, hornworts, crypt. wenditii, java ferns, water sprites, wisteria, mosses, fissidens among a few. easy maintenance and no hard demands..... water and lights!!
good luck!
cheers!


----------



## gunnie (Nov 16, 2008)

Algae hits your tank when it is out of balance. It will be even harder to maintain this balance if you add CO2 to the mix. I recommend you start slow and take on more challenge when you get the hang of it. Here's a great article to get you started:

Setting up your first Planted Tank

This site also is a great resource for finding plants for your tank based on light level and size.


----------



## topfish (Apr 6, 2009)

> purple waffles


Purple waffles? Those aren't even true aquatic plants! They arfe meant for terrariums and will not live underwater.

Start here


----------

